# thickbox /Jquery



## wachteldonk (31. August 2007)

Kennt sich jemand damit aus? Kann man das, anstatt auf einen link zu legen auch über ein onload bzw ready laden?


----------



## logidog (31. Oktober 2007)

Das geht auch! Das wird dir bestimmte weiter helfen:

onload="tb_show('Versandstatus','#TB_inline?height=370&width=600&inlineId=previewMessage&TB_iframe=true');"


----------



## Longri (27. März 2008)

Hallo logidog

Leider hilft mir


> onload="tb_show('Versandstatus','#TB_inline?height=370&width=600&inlineId=previewMessage&TB_iframe=t rue');"


diese Zeile nicht Weiter. 

Kannst du diese Zeile näher beschreiben?

Ich habe einen Link welcher die ThickBox anzeigt.


> <a href="Test.htm height=220&width=400"  title="Bitte um mittarbeit"  class="thickbox">Scrolling content</a>



Wie bekomme ich die ThickBox jetzt in OnLoad?




PS: Ich bin Vbasic Programmierer und habe von HTML 0 Ahnung

Danke


----------



## logidog (27. März 2008)

Hallo Longri,

verstehe ich das richtig, dass du die Thickbox laden möchtest indem du einen Link anklickst? (ohne der class="thickbox")

Wenn ja dann ist "onclick" das richtige für dich:

<a href="test.html" onclick="tb_show('Testueberschrift','#TB_inline?height=220&width=400&inlineId=previewMessage&TB_iframe=t rue');" target="TB_iframeContent">

Das heißt: Wenn du auf den Link klickst, dann wird die Funktion "tb_show" aus der thickbox.js geladen. Die "test.html" wird in dem Thickbox-Fenster "TB_iframeContent" dargestellt.

So müsste es funktionieren...

Vorraussetzung : thickbox.js und thickbox.css in der html-Seite einbinden (nichttest.html)


----------



## Longri (28. März 2008)

Hallo 

Nein das hast du nicht richtig verstanden.

Was ich wollte, ist das beim Laden meiner Seite die ThickBox automatisch startet, ohne einen Klick.
Dies habe ich mittlerweile hinbekommen nach der Methode Try and Error.

Ich habe in der welcome.htm Seite meiner Page folgenden Code hinzugefügt.



```
<script type="text/javascript" src="http://www.longri.de/Open-VB-MC/Thickbox/jquery.js"></script>
     <script type="text/javascript" src="http://www.longri.de/Open-VB-MC/Thickbox/thickbox.js"></script>
     <style type="text/css" media="all">@import "http://www.longri.de/Open-VB-MC/Thickbox/thickbox.css";</style>
      <script type="text/javascript">
         jQuery(function(){
          setTimeout(function(){ tb_show('Bitte um Mithilfe', 'http://www.longri.de/Open-VB-MC/Thickbox/Feedback.gif?height=250&width=600', null);}, 2000);} )
      </script>
```

Siehe hier

Und das funktioniert fast so wie ich es haben wollte.




Fast nur deshalb, weil ich nur ein GIF anzeigen lassen kann. Wenn ich der ThickBox eine HTML Seite übergebe, wird diese nicht dargestellt.
Hast du eine Idee woran das liegen kann? 

Wenn ich den selben Code in einer HTM Seite pur einbinde geht es, in der welcome Seite meines Forums aber nicht. 

http://www.open-vb-mc.de/Thickbox/test.htm

Bin Ratlos.

*// EDIT*

Ok ich habs.

Ich habe mir gerade noch einmal das angesehen was ich da gerade geschrieben habe.

Und habe den Fehler gefunden.

Wenn ich eine Seite Übergeben möchte scheint es irgendwie nicht zu funktionieren, wenn ich den kompletten Pfad angebe.


```
setTimeout(function(){ tb_show('Bitte um Mithilfe', 'http://www.longri.de/Open-VB-MC/Thickbox/StartPopUp.htm?height=250&width=600', null);}, 2000);} )
```

Es geht aber wenn ich die Seite in mein Root Verzeichnis packe und keine Pfad Angabe mache.


```
setTimeout(function(){ tb_show('Bitte um Mithilfe', 'StartPopUp.htm?height=250&width=600', null);}, 2000);} )
```



Longri


----------



## logidog (28. März 2008)

Versuch folgendes:


```
<script type="text/javascript" src="http://www.longri.de/Open-VB-MC/Thickbox/jquery.js"></script>
     <script type="text/javascript" src="http://www.longri.de/Open-VB-MC/Thickbox/thickbox.js"></script>
     <style type="text/css" media="all">@import "http://www.longri.de/Open-VB-MC/Thickbox/thickbox.css";</style>
      <script type="text/javascript">
       $(document).ready(function() { tb_show('Bitte um Mithilfe', http://www.open-vb-mc.de/?height=250&width=600', null);});
</script>
```

Das mit dem timeout würde ich lassen. Meist ist so, dass dann versucht wird z.B. die Thikbox zustarten die JavaScript-datei aber noch nicht geladen wurde.

Mit

```
$(document).ready(function() )
```
wird gewartet bis die Seite vollständig geladen wurde und erst dann wird die Funktion tb_show ausgeführt.

Sollte funktionieren. Online und offline getestet. Funktioniert aber irgendwie auch nur Domainintern, soweit ich das beurteilen kann.

Gruss


----------

